# Bodysuit Digitigrade Tutorial Help!!!! ASAP!!!



## SmikKet (Sep 17, 2012)

Like the title, I have searched every buttcrack of Google and no where have I seen a tutorial on making a bodysuit with digitigrade. The only ones I have come across have been the ones where you get a jumpsuit pattern, put it on a dummy, stitch up the seems, etc. But I have no idea on how to add in the digitigrade or how ever in the world I'll be able to make the pattern and at the same time I don't want the legs to look plantigrade. In the pictures below, here I have my digitigrade foam glued to some leggings (Do they have to be distached? It's still in alpha form, bear with me). I snuggled into some pajama pants with them on.


Anyway, if anyone has made their own bodysuit successfully and have any tactics and techniques you used, please, please, PLEASE, tell me what you've done. My brain is dead. Fur Affinity Forums, you are my only hope.


----------



## Marshmallowe (Sep 18, 2012)

IF you are using foam you could attach them to pants and wear the suit over it. It seems you have already glued them to the pants good job step one is done :] Matrices has a good tutorial. http://www.matrices.net/digitigrade.asp . if you don't have a pattern for legs making a pattern is simple. get your leg measurements and make them bigger and straight all the way down. (you can do it on paper) so basically long rectangle legs. then add the curves like it shows on matrices and sew the curves onto the rectangle pants to make them no longer rectangles, but to let it contour to your foam, tada digitigrade.
 If a pattern would help you I recommend buying one like so http://sewing.patternreview.com/cgi-bin/patterns/sewingpatterns.pl?patternid=19514#.UFgD8qMVwbs you just alter it to you, you can find them online at ebay for like 4 dollars, totally worth it. It sounds complicated, but is very simple.


----------



## SmikKet (Sep 18, 2012)

...wow. This is so much easier than I thought it would be. Thanks so much for the response.


----------



## Marshmallowe (Sep 19, 2012)

No problem, Yes over looking things is what I do as well! Good luck I hope they turn out well!


----------

